# northman plow



## rspiper63 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anybody tell me where i can find a dealership, I have a northman plow, I,m able too raise and lower it, But it will only angle to the right, I cant get it too angle to the left. Do you think its a electrical problem or hydraulic hoses cross????? Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plow*

you might try these guys http://www.lamperthitch.com/prodDetail.cfm/321362,Northman 2300 Snowplow
http://www.lcltruckequipment.com/northman.html
other wise i dont know they went out of business several year's ago and were bought and the new company was trying to come out with a new line of plow's .

i used to be able to buy from the new company were i used to work ,you might give them a call and see if they can be contacted yet .quad city spring 309-762-2956 i dont know were you are located ,but give them a try .:salute:


----------



## deadhead (Aug 18, 2009)

Try to switch the wires on your left/right angle , this should help identify the entegrity of the switch,see if itis good in the other position, or check for continuity with an ohm meter at the switch, should be open in the center and have a reading when the switch and the meter are on the same side of the switch. If that don,t work follow your wires to the pump (probably color coated) find the correct solenoid, try to apply 12V to the solenoid, see if it work either way. by doing this you will check the switch,wiring integrity from switch to solenoid, the solenoid and pump operation.
Sales Linco Equipt. INC El paso, IL ph# 309-527-6455 still in operation a year ago or so.
Number off my Northman Plow Ph# 728-258-0880 Soix City, IA PO Box 1892
Hope this Helps


----------



## rspiper63 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I,ll check it out tonite when i get home


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I dont think Northman is in business any more so your going to have to find someone with left over parts.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

I still use an NorthMan snow plow.. it still works.. 
I used an motor off an Fisher snow plow it bolts up right but run wrong way, took motor apart turn wires around inside and it run right. 

may you want to check wires on the Motor with pump start from there.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

PowerWagon;826015 said:


> I still use an NorthMan snow plow.. it still works..
> I used an motor off an Fisher snow plow it bolts up right but run wrong way, took motor apart turn wires around inside and it run right.
> 
> may you want to check wires on the Motor with pump start from there.


If it raises the pump is spinning the right way.

Try what deadhead said, switch hoses, switch the wires to the angle valve.

Could be anything from a bad controller, bad wire, bad valve, bad coil, bad hose, bad cylinder. Just have to go through the process of elimination.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try Nick(nbenallo33) here on the site, they use to sell Northman.


----------

